# Vet Prices



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently came across and old article by the bbc BBC News | UK | Pet owners told to shop around. As one of the things frequently asked is vetinerary prices for certain things I thought it would be an idea to put together a list of common procedures and approximate costs. Whilst it's impossible to give exact prices as there are so many factors involved, including weight of dog and what exactly is required, I thought it would be interesting for people when it comes to shopping around.

I've produced a simple list which will need modification and prices added.


```
Annual Vaccinations...........15-35 (distermper, hepatitis, parvo virus, leptospirosis, corona virusvaccine)                     
Blood Sample..................10 (needs additional lab work costs added)               
Canine Tooth Removal..........328
Castration....................50-180
Consultation..................19-37
Consultation (Emergency)......36
Consultation (Out of Hours)...65-150
Kennel Cough Vaccine..........18-70
Lab fee (basic haematology)...12
Microchip.....................15-17                          
Parasite treatment............> 10      
Spay..........................80-290
laparoscopic spay.............350                    
Urine full biochemistry.......42               
Vaccination (Puppy)...........42-55      
X-ray
```
Ideally I'd like to redo this list and produce a "range" of prices but need input from multiple sources and so will edit this additional post as required.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It will be interesting to do this as there are huge variations.

I have had a few things done over the last couple of months so can list them

Consultation - 24.82 second consultation 19.31

Blood sample 9.66
lab fee 12.24 (basic haematology)

urine sample full biochemistry (sent to lab) 41.80
handling fee 5.45

microchip 16.66

7kg bitch spay done last year was around 180.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

just a point, be careful on pricing annual boosters as they have different things on different years so will vary enormously from year to year.

found some more - 
full annual booster - 33.18

kennel cough vaccine - 21.23

emergency consultation - 35.77 (this was saturday afternoon but out of hours would have been 75.60 as they charged me this by mistake then credited it)

urine test, dipping and for crystals - 3.06


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll only be able to give ball park figures but should at least provide a baseline people can work on. The more people who give input the wider "variety" I expect to see. I can't even add my own figures as they would be all in 


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

A new local vet to me called easipetcare has got to be one of the lowest vet prices I have seen. They even have an offer on at the moment for £10 cat castration and £20 cat spay throughout February.

Affordable vet clinic / pet care Reading, Berkshire - Prices | Easipetcare

My other Vet charges Over double these prices.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

I should be an expert on this topic with having spent just shy of 2.5k in the last 2months on vet visits but I'm not as I can't find any receipts


Instead of doing just your average procedures you could perhaps add to the list how much it costs monthly to own a dog with different types of common diseases like epilepsy and hip displacia for example. (not my idea) I saw my vet has done this with stickies on the wall and I thought it was a good idea. Just an idea because if someone sees it before they buy a dog with a common problem they will have a better idea about it, rather than getting the dog and finding out they can't afford it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> A new local vet to me called easipetcare has got to be one of the lowest vet prices I have seen. They even have an offer on at the moment for £10 cat castration and £20 cat spay throughout February.
> 
> Affordable vet clinic / pet care Reading, Berkshire - Prices | Easipetcare
> 
> My other Vet charges Over double these prices.


I see their consultation charges are similar to my vet but their other things are ridiculously cheap. They cant be a charity so I do wonder how their drug charges compare.
I would hate to have to use them with that awful language they use eg fluffy kitten and other such rubbish. It sounds so unprofessional and would really make me lack confidence in them as vets.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't contribute much afraid as rarely go!

Did go last week when Dougie ripped his dew claw so vet took it off and decided to have booster whilst there. Consultation charge is £25, annual booster £35 and I paid just the £35 for the booster. So it must work that they have a minimum £25 charge not that you pay both. Didn't charge anything for the claw removal


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I see their consultation charges are similar to my vet but their other things are ridiculously cheap. They cant be a charity so I do wonder how their drug charges compare.
> I would hate to have to use them with that awful language they use eg fluffy kitten and other such rubbish. It sounds so unprofessional and would really make me lack confidence in them as vets.


I agree it does sound unprofessional and I have only been their twice so far just for the boosters with two of my dogs as my other vet charges almost treble the price of these. Although I don't mind getting my pets vaccinated here and I have booked Gizmo in for next week to be neutered i'm not sure I would use the vet for much else. purely because I just don't know what they are like. I'd rather go to my other vet knowing if my pets life was in danger or something I would be able to trust them to make the right decision.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> Instead of doing just your average procedures you could perhaps add to the list how much it costs monthly to own a dog with different types of common diseases like epilepsy and hip displacia for example.


Whilst ongoing costs like this are important, I feel it more essential for people to know the basic costs common for the majority of dogs. I don't mind adding these costs to the list though, especially if it helps people realize the importance of getting puppies not from backyard breeders (BYB) but from breeders who do adequate health tests of the parents to minimize potential problems.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Whilst ongoing costs like this are important, I feel it more essential for people to know the basic costs common for the majority of dogs. I don't mind adding these costs to the list though, especially if it helps people realize the importance of getting puppies not from backyard breeders (BYB) but from breeders who do adequate health tests of the parents to minimize potential problems.


Good point:thumbup1:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

£328 for a tooth removal?!??

Jesus Roo, it best not start hurting!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

You'll be pleased (possibly not) Horse and Hound that it was your post which made me think of this idea. Also price included a scale and polish.. Vet prices prices for dental surgery dog for link.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

few prices i have paid at our vets

microchip £15
basic consultation £25 normal hours £65 on a sunday
out of hours/emergency consultation £150 (yes, £150!! i never had a consultation, just spoke to the receptionist/vet nurse on the phone, this is not carried out by my vet, they delegate all out of hours/emergencies to 'vets now') 
advocate 10-25kg dog £10
anti sickness injection £15

had a few other things prescribed too but never got a receipt so no idea of individual prices?? for instance, metacam and surolan (for poss yeast infection near eye) around £25 for both but dont know how much each were??


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are the prices I know of at my own vets.

Consultation: £25.00

Puppy vaccinations: £42. Free health check included, as well as free worming tablet and preventative flea treatment.

Booster vaccination: £24. - (distermper, hepatitis, parvo virus, leptospirosis, corona virusvaccine) Free health check included.

Dog Combo Booster: £32. - (distemper, hepatitis, parvo virus, leptospirosis, corona virus vaccine + kennel cough vaccine) Free health check included.

Kennel Cough Vaccine - £18.

Cat Castrate: £34.76

Cat Spay: £44.39

Dog Castrate:

small canine (under 20kg)i.e. Jack Russel size - £76.41

medium canine (20-40 kg) i.e. collie size - £91.72

large canine (40 kg +) i.e. Great Dane size - £108.74

Bitch Spay:

small canine (under 20kg) - £81.96

medium canine (20-40kg) - £97.39

large canine (40kg+) - £129.16


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Goblin said:


> You'll be pleased (possibly not) Horse and Hound that it was your post which made me think of this idea. Also price included a scale and polish.. Vet prices prices for dental surgery dog for link.


They do vary a lot on there don't they!

I really had no idea it would be that expensive to pull out a tooth, considering it only cost me £90 to get him neutered!!! :crying:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I can only go on what I have been to the vets for.

Louie's vet at my parents 

Consultation - £22
First course of injections - £38 
Microchip £10
Treatment for ear infection (including consultation fee) £32
Neutering (19kg dog) £115 - (I rang up to enquire the price)

Louie's vet here

Consultation - £26
Boosters - £37 
Kennel cough - £30

Hope this helps?


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Hummm, I don't have exact prices to hand but I know my costs are a lot more than that . Then again I do have a giant dog. I will have a look at my receipts when I get home.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> few prices i have paid at our vets
> 
> microchip £15
> basic consultation £25 normal hours £65 on a sunday
> ...


Just for phone advice  ????? I have never had to pay for that, thank goodness.

All I can recall off the top of my head is:

Consultation (old vet) £15
Microchip £15 (old vet)
Puppy vaccs £38 for both sets (old vet)
KC vac (old vet) £28
Milbemax for 45kg dog £12 (old and new vet)
Boosters and health check (new vet) £34
Phone advice (old vet) - free
Follow up consult (old vet) £10

Our old vet was very good value for money indeed and I really, really liked the practice. I have only been to the new one for boosters so can't comment (and that's how I would like it to stay - touch wood!!).


----------



## iffy49 (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I have beaten the current Kennel Cough record, I was quoted £38.70 for a standalone vaccination today here in Gosport.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

at my vet these are the things i have had to pay for so far with Cali

puppy vacs £22 each

Advocate £10

Consultation £26

Anti sickness injection £15

Pain killer injection £10

Microchip £15

I have been quoted from about £120 for a spay :scared:

Phone Advice Always free and they have free nurse consultations few times a week


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My vet seems really expensive. 
Minimum neutering price is about £180, vaccinations are about £50... 

There are some cheaper ones near us, but I didn't read anything positive about them, seems like they do a lot of unnecessary testing and treatments so they still cost a fortune.

:confused1:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Don't forget the prices will vary by size of dog. Having had a Great Dane I know this only too well. 

The prices quoted seem cheap to me. Bess's vaccinations were £53 - pets at home charge £52 for puppy vacs around here. It also cost me £23 to have a urine sample checked (on premises!). Her scratch on her eye cost me £82. But that included the luxury gold plated lampshade. 

Size of dog s an important consideration for people taking on a dog for the first time. Darcy's annual booster was 2to 3 times that for my cocker spaniel.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

myself and 2 frinds have all had to have treatment for our dogs as they have all had kennel cough in the last week,
mine was £30
my friends was £29.41
and my other friends was £70

anti inflammatory injection and a weeks course of anti biotics,and my,doesn't the price fluctuate!!!

When Alf had his accident,when he was impaled,we paid £40 for an emergency appointment very early one sunday morning,I actually got him out of bed -he game Alf an injection and anti biotics.My vet is very old school,no fuss,and Ilike it like that.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Here in N.Wales this is what I've paid for Poppy, a Bichon.

Spay for 5kg dog (includes follow up check a week later then a further appt to remove stitches). Price in 2011 - £112.56

Lepto and DHP vaccine. Price in 2011 - £25.20

Lepto vaccine only. Price in 2012 - £26.40

Initial consultation to examine a lump - £19.20

Follow up consultation for re-examination - £15.00

Fine needle aspiration - £39.96


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I went to the vets this week. Both dogs were checked and one had an injection of antibiotics and one had eye drops. I also got flea and worming treatment for them both. It came to £77. I have no idea what each thing cost although I could have asked. I went for a follow up visit 2 days later and that was free.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

My vets practice list most of their fee's online so i've just had a look.

1st consultation £33.60. further consultations £26.22
Booster with full health check £39.42
Puppy health check and vaccinations including 1 months flea and worm treatment (Advocate) and 4weeks free insurance and puppy pack £60.88
Dog castrate £174.05
Bitch spay £227.38 - £285.89
Bitch spay, keyhole surgery £330.58 - £386.69
Microchip £12.77

They also have free clinics for things like fleas/worms, weight, older pet clinics, ear cleaning, dental checks, puppy and kitten care, Behaviour and bereavement counselling.


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Puppy Vacs(with 1 month of advocate and 4 weeks insurance) in May 2011 £26.30 each so £52.60 

Booster(including health check/exam total visit price) £31.50

Consultation £10 to £15, Most recent was £13.25

4 years ago a spey for 16-18kg collie(with post op check 3 days after) was £140.96

Quote for a 30kg bitch(brothers dog) this year was £175.00

Wormer(drontal) I believe around £15 for a 45-50kg dog 

(I get wormer etc online but overheard someone getting drontal and was about £30 for his two dogs about 45-50kg each)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They also have a healthcare plan which includes: 
Annual booster vaccinations. 
Full clinical examinations twice yearly. 
Year round worming prevention. 
Year round flea/tick prevention. 
Additional discounts on other selected services and products within the practice. 
Optional Accidental Injury cover. 
Extended payment scheme for treatments costing over £200 
Plus £1 discount for every additional pet registered. 

For a Monthly Fee For First Pet of
Small Dog (under 10kg) - £10.84 
Medium Dog (10-25kg) - £11.64 
Large Dog (25.1-40kg) - £13.38 
Giant Dog (Over 40kg) - £18.20 
Cat (Indoor) - £ 9.14 
Cat (Outdoor) - £10.74 
Rabbit - £ 5.19


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't have a dog at the moment, but I'm pretty sure that the annual vaccs. and a consult were more than the prices quoted so far.

My dog had Metronidazole for colitis, and I was charged about £30 for the tablets, when I know full well that a box of 21 cost £1.06 - I worked for a dentist as they're used for dental infections too, and I used to check off deliveries when they came in. The dentist would charge patients £6.00 to prescribe them, so the vets were making an absolute fortune on them.


----------

